# Regrets I Have A Few..part2



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I spent a while looking for these in good condition, but as normal other 'shiny pieces' took my eye, so these too have been moved on.

A trio of Accutron Cal 218 666ft Dive watches.

These models seem to have been made in both the DeepSea and Snorkel variants, with the exception( i think ) of the pic 3.

Apologies for the different pic quality, and checked backdrop, as these were taken at different times with different camera's

Anyway..enjoy..i did for a while.




























Tomorrow, 18k Tiffany & Co Universal Geneve Unisonic and Unisonic ZoneTimer...

Regards Keith


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I do like the Accutron's Keith. I've been thinking for a while about trying to find a vintage Astronaut (although the new LE version is also very nice looking it's the vintage ones that I really want).

The middle one is superb - thanks for showing









Rich


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Plenty more to come...when i say i'm fickle i mean i'm fickle..even i was amazed how many i've been through.









Just say stop when your bored!!!!

Keith


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I am the opposite. I never seem to pass any of my watches on and now I am over run with them. Yet I keep looking at new ones. :*****: I have all 3 of the Accutron divers in my collection. The one I have like the one in the middle photo has Deep Sea on the dial rather than Snorkel. You don't find many of the external bezel ones with the bezel insert in good condition it seems. I haven't had any luck finding replacements .


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lovely trio Keith,

That top one is particularly nice, Ive a few 214s and 8s but have never had any of the divers.

Andy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

foztex said:


> Lovely trio Keith,
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy. all gone now though and as Watchnutz says finding them with good bezels is very hard..mine had them, i really should learn to treasure things a bit more!!! :*****:

I am pretty certain though that if you find an example with a tatty bezel, the ones of the Carevelle's will fit ( cheaper to buy) and also i think the ones from the auto Bulova's/carevelles...apologies if this is wrong as its only educated speculation on my part!

Keith


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> I am pretty certain though that if you find an example with a tatty bezel, the ones of the Carevelle's will fit ( cheaper to buy) and also i think the ones from the auto Bulova's/carevelles...apologies if this is wrong as its only educated speculation on my part!
> 
> Keith


 Top tip mate, I am pretty sure you are right

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I also had lots of Accutrons, many of them rare... including a diver. Sigh.... but the brightside is, Accy';s are still cheap as chips!


----------

